# A mind of its own



## rikkor

Doesn't look heavy enough to use as a boat anchor, although it has a nice place to tie the rope.


----------



## MsDebbieP

thanks for the review!!


----------



## mrtrim

hope you keep buying those black and decker tools , im really enjoying your reviews ! lol great job


----------



## Woodturner

If you bought it at a reputable store, they should take it back, at least for store credit


----------



## YooperCasey

Unfortunately I don't think any reputable stores sell B&D


----------



## WoodWright

Black & Decker OWNS Delta, Porter Cable, DeWalt, etc., but these are NOT all one company in terms of engineering etc. B & D has famously been trash for decades by now, although it started out with reasonably good quality, WAY back when. Nothing B & D is suitable for use-go either P-C or DeWalt, and if I understand correctly there may be two grades of DeWalt, so ask first.

Skil is another good choice for the few tools they still make, if you can find them-they are now OWNED by Bosch but are not Bosch.

I didn't think anyone fluent in English was still unaware that B & D is garbage, but since I was wrong, they all thank you for the heads-up!

I'm just annoyed that any American company would stoop so low, but it is what it is.


----------



## Dadoo

I too have had a B&D Jigsaw (a 20 y/o, much older version)...it was extermely noisy and ran at only one speed. I could get more accurate cuts with a demolition (Sawzall) saw than this B&D. But it still works. I bought a new Craftsman Pro version and gave the B&D to my son.


----------



## Zuki

You gotta love the honesty in these reviews


----------



## YooperCasey

So kind of you Dadoo to pass along those heirloom tools to your son


----------



## Karson

I think I'll go buy a BD Jig Saw. A need something to be mad about.


----------



## sharad

A very outspoken review.
Sharad


----------



## Chelios

I had to buy a BD jigsaw once. It was Sunday night and everything was closed except walmart. I needed to finish that night and so I went for it. It is a piece of crap. The blade wonders, the base comes off square through the cuts. I ended up cutting everything with a coping saw that night. As for the jigsaw, I gave it to my wife because she likes cutting shapes in some cardboard thin plywood for her crafts projects.

It is a tool that is poorly designed and poorly manufactured. I hope the engineering, design and mfg departments that produced this piece of crap read this sometime. They should all feel embarrased.


----------



## a1Jim

One star is a big number for blake and decker.


----------



## RvK

I started out with all B&D tools (got em cheap when I worked at Kmart) the only one I have yet to replace is the jigsaw (have an older model than this) I keep putting it off because I just don't use it that much, but every time i have to reach for it, I start whining "oh why didnt I get a new jigsaw instead of *insert name of latest shiny toy here*"

I'll be glad to get rid of that piece of #$%^&*&^%$#$%^&


----------



## timbit2006

My father bought this Jigsaw, obviously without any research. It definitely sucks as much as you've described. I could see a carpenter or plumber using this to cut out holes in the floor or for doing form work.


----------



## Howie

Sometimes you either have to give a tool to someone you don't like or throw it away and start over.


----------

